# Exclusive Offer for t-shirtforums members from Specialty Graphics Supply



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*
Specialty Graphics Supply* is offering an *exclusive t-shirtforums.com member discount of 5%* off all purchases made through their website.

*Click here to get the special coupon code needed to take advantage of this great offer!*

If you need vinyl cutters, heat presses, sign supplies, t-shirt vinyl or other materials, be sure to check them out.
*<img src=http://www.t-shirtforums.com/images/sgs179.gif border=0 align=right>Specialty Graphics Supply* has been in business the sign and vinyl business since 1995. They specialize in helping professionals, small businesses and home entrepreneurs with their graphic supply needs. Through their secure online website and eBay, they carry a large line of sign supplies, t-shirt vinyl film, heat presses, vinyl cutters and more.



*Visit Specialty Graphics Supply*
​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Exclusive Offer for t-shirtforums members from Speciality Graphics.*

This offer is now active


----------



## bgallamore (Feb 20, 2007)

Is there a new code for Speciality Graphics for the discount?
Thanks.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Email them directly and ask. This promotion was 14 years ago.


----------

